# The christian Duck Dynasty??



## JesusIsLord (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi everyone just wondering what your observations are on the duck dynasty? Ive heard from some sources that they are avid believers in salvation through baptism. Any thoughts?


----------



## xirtam (Nov 22, 2013)

JesusIsLord said:


> Hi everyone just wondering what your observations are on the duck dynasty? Ive heard from some sources that they are avid believers in salvation through baptism. Any thoughts?




I am wondering the same thing. I sent the following links to someone and they replied with, Philippians 1:15-18, "15 Some indeed preach Christ from envy and rivalry, but others from good will. 16 The latter do it out of love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the gospel. 17 The former proclaim Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely but thinking to afflict me in my imprisonment. 18 What then? Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice."


Is that the proper way to handle that verse? If that is the case, wouldn't any cult or religion that mentions Christ fall under the umbrella of acceptable "truth"?

Duck Dynasty: What EXACTLY do they believe? - YouTube

and 

The Duck Dynasty Gospel | Delivered By Grace | Christian Blog | Theology Blog


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Jack K (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought they were openly Church of Christ. That usually means strong Arminianism and a version of baptismal regeneration that includes some measure of belief that those who get properly baptized with a properly faithful sincerity will be free of indwelling sin. However, since it also usually means "no creed but the Bible" and churches are fiercely independent, it can be hard to pin down exactly what a particular church (or church member) believes.


----------



## JesusIsLord (Nov 23, 2013)

Brother Brian thank you so much for responding. As i read Philippians 1:15-18 i realized the context is that Paul was imprisoned and writing to the philippians about how there were some who preached the gospel out of love and others that were preaching the gospel but where trying to discredit Paul and by this were trying to advance themselves. these people were preaching the gospel and were doing so out of jealousy. Pauls response to this what that he was just joyful at the fact that the gospel was being preached (correctly) even though these people were doing it out of jealousy. I am not sure this verse applies to cults though. What kind of cults did you mean brother?


----------



## Tripel (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's an entertaining show. I'm not looking for them to be doctrinally sound Christians. I'm looking for them to be funny and likable, and the fact that they are confessing Christians is fine by me. 

Of course the show is scripted, and I'm ok with that to an extent, but it's a bit too much at times. Still, I enjoy watching it occasionally.


----------



## xirtam (Nov 23, 2013)

JesusIsLord said:


> Brother Brian thank you so much for responding. As i read Philippians 1:15-18 i realized the context is that Paul was imprisoned and writing to the philippians about how there were some who preached the gospel out of love and others that were preaching the gospel but where trying to discredit Paul and by this were trying to advance themselves. these people were preaching the gospel and were doing so out of jealousy. Pauls response to this what that he was just joyful at the fact that the gospel was being preached (correctly) even though these people were doing it out of jealousy. I am not sure this verse applies to cults though. What kind of cults did you mean brother?



Well, just off of the top of my head, there are many cults here in Korea, like ones that claim a mother God, others claim to be the only true church, others like the Moonies come to mind. From what you say about the passage, then no, they or other religions do not preach the correct gospel. But the person who replied back to me was a chaplain in the military, so it took me back by his quick reply without any consideration of my recommendation about the duck dynasty.

Thank you, Sir.


----------

